# Einbauerklärung - eingehaltene Normen, eine strategische Entscheidung?



## CobotSicherheit (22 Dezember 2021)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich würde gerne prüfen ob meine Schlussfolgerung stimmt und bräuchte dafür eure Hilfe. Da die Schlussfolgerung auf einer Informationsbasis beruht, würde ich diese auch gerne zuerst erläutern. Vielleicht fällt es so leichter logische Fehler aufzudecken.

Informationsbasis:
Wenn ich eine unvollständige Maschine auf den Markt bringen will, dann muss ich an Stelle eine Konformitätserklärung eine Einbauerklärung ausfüllen. Grundlegend gelten an meine unvollständige Maschine keine Anforderung die erfüllt werden müssen, sondern ich kann nur angeben welche Grundlegenden gesundheits- und Sicherheitsanforderungen (GSA´s) erfüllt werden und welche Normen benutzt wurden um eben diese GSA´s zu erfüllen. Daraus resultiert, dass ich praktisch eine Leere Einbauerklärung erstellen kann, unabhängig von dem, was meine unvollständige Maschine tatsächlich erfüllt. Ob das nun schlau ist oder nicht, sei mal dahin gestellt.

Schlussfolgerung:
Als Hersteller dieser unvollständigen Maschine, habe ich nun also die Wahl was ich auf der Einbauerklärung angeben will. Der spätere Hersteller der vollständigen Maschine ist aber dafür verantwortlich, dass die relevanten GSA´s mit Hilfe der harmonisierten Normen erfüllt werden. Damit hat er ein Interesse daran, dass die Einbauerklärung der unvollständigen Maschine bereits soviel wie möglich bzw. die relevanten GSA´s und Normen abdeckt. Ist es somit eine strategische Entscheidung welche Normen man versucht zu erfüllen, um eine unvollständige Maschine zu erschaffen die dem Hersteller der vollständigen Maschine dann das Leben erleichtert?
Gibt es noch andere "Stakeholder" oder Bedingungen die einen dazu zwingen bestimmte GSA´s und Normen in der Einbauerklärung anzugeben?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Meinung und Antworten
Grüße
CobotSicherheit


----------



## stevenn (22 Dezember 2021)

lies mal §384 und §385 des Leitfadens zur MRL.

kurzer Ausschnitt für dich:
_"der Hersteller der unvollständigen Maschine kann sich mit einem Hersteller
einer vollständigen Maschine auf eine „Aufgabenteilung“ verständigen,
wobei die Anwendung und Erfüllung bestimmter grundlegender Sicherheitsund
Gesundheitsschutzanforderungen dem Hersteller der vollständigen
Maschine überlassen ist."_


----------



## Blockmove (22 Dezember 2021)

Klar kannst du eine "leere" Einbauerklärung mitliefern.
Gibt es auch bei ganz simplen Einrichtungen.
Wenn es aber komplexer wird - wie z.B. ein Cobot - dann würden wir sowas nie und nimmer einsetzen.


----------



## CobotSicherheit (22 Dezember 2021)

@stevenn, super danke hat mich weitergebracht!
@Blockmove auch danke für deine Rückmeldung, hilft mir weiter!


----------



## MasterOhh (23 Dezember 2021)

Bei 0815 Maschinen, wo nichts daran ist, kommst du damit evtl. noch durch. Sobald du aber Elektro, Streuerung, Sicherheit etc. mit dran hast, sollte die Maschine schon die Normen erfüllen. Dann gibt es noch Typ C Normen die auch zu 100% auf unvollständige Maschinen anzuwenden sind (10218-1 als Beispiel).

All das was ihr von vorn herein mitbringt, fällt dem Kunden / Integrator nachher nicht mehr auf die Füße.


----------

